

Show HN: My first website, Tweet2Cite, inspired by a HN post - hdlnd
http://tweet2cite.com/
I recently finished the Front-End Web Development program at General Assembly in San Francisco. My final project turned out being a quick, easy, and free way to convert a Tweet into various properly formatted citations. Inspired by a Hacker News post a few months back: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=3751295
======
spindritf
Very cool. It would be nice to be able to link to your representation of a
particular tweet. Also, expand the shortened links.

~~~
hdlnd
Thanks for the kind words. What do you mean by "link to your representation of
a particular tweet?" Provide a unique link to the user to be able to return to
the result of their request at a later time? I considered expanding the
shortened links, but I chose not to because of the ugliness of some links...I
may add in some options for the user to make the decision.

~~~
spindritf
> Provide a unique link to the user to be able to return to the result of
> their request at a later time?

Yes. Well, more like link to send along with "cite it like that" message but
yes.

